# D300 Infrared White Balance?



## skiboarder72 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know this doesn't really apply to a ton of people but... Does anyone shoot Infrared on a D300... I'm having a tough time setting the custom white balance with an R72 IR filter on, anyone got any tips? I had no problem with my D50..


----------



## Garbz (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't even bother. Shoot raw and set it in post. I have tried many times to get the white balance where I want it on the D200 but it's a non-destructive change in raw anyway. Plus not sure about the D300 but Lightroom and bridge have a larger range than the D200. The D200 goes to 2700K only IIRC. Lightroom goes down to 2000k


----------



## 12321 (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't believe its possible with the d300 man, looked it up in some blogs and all those bloggists say its impossible, you'd have to change some internals of teh d300...


----------



## Garbz (Apr 28, 2008)

If I had a penny for everytime I heard that comment related to ANY digital camera.

Why listen to bloggers? I heard they can be unreliable. But maybe that's just me. Personally I would do a flickr search for Infrared:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosniper2000/2293015368/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosniper2000/2293020222/

Anyone notice what camera it says those were taken with?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Don't even bother. Shoot raw and set it in post. I have tried many times to get the white balance where I want it on the D200 but it's a non-destructive change in raw anyway. Plus not sure about the D300 but Lightroom and bridge have a larger range than the D200. The D200 goes to 2700K only IIRC. Lightroom goes down to 2000k



Does the nikon capture software let you adjust it this low... I can never get it into the infrared range with software... 2000k usually still looks redish/pink



12321 said:


> I don't believe its possible with the d300 man, looked it up in some blogs and all those bloggists say its impossible, you'd have to change some internals of teh d300...



If thats true that sucks... good thing I still have my D50 



Garbz said:


> If I had a penny for everytime I heard that comment related to ANY digital camera.
> 
> Why listen to bloggers? I heard they can be unreliable. But maybe that's just me. Personally I would do a flickr search for Infrared:
> 
> ...



I'll have to look at his exif data when I get home... but he says he shot them with filters... there's gotta be a way to set a custom white balance that it doesnt reject... grrr


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2008)

I am not sure. In reality it doesn't matter. If you export from capture into photoshop keeping the file as 16bit then regardless of what your RAW converter's limitations are the white balance can be adjusted in the editor.

Don't let the white balance scare you off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Didn't even change the white balance before importing that into photoshop to make some edits.

As an afterthought too try setting a manual white balance target image with the D300. If it's anything like the Canon EOS cameras then this manual white balance allows the camera to go much cooler than the settings themsevles would normally allow. Never tried this on mine though because as I said before I do this in post processing anyway.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't most IR photographers white balance on something green with the filter off?


----------



## Garbz (Apr 30, 2008)

That makes no sense as far as I can see... If you white balance to something green, then when you put your IR filter ON the entire picture will be bright yellow.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105589&highlight=channel read astrostu's post.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Apr 30, 2008)

Garbz said:


> That makes no sense as far as I can see... If you white balance to something green, then when you put your IR filter ON the entire picture will be bright yellow.


You're right. White balance off something green (grass, leaves) with the filter on.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 30, 2008)

Garbz said:


> If I had a penny for everytime I heard that comment related to ANY digital camera.
> 
> Why listen to bloggers? I heard they can be unreliable. But maybe that's just me. Personally I would do a flickr search for Infrared:
> 
> ...


Nikon says the same thing but what do they know?


----------



## Garbz (May 1, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Nikon says the same thing but what do they know?



An engineer or someone who writes the marketing material and is easily reachable via phone? Coming from a background of forcing stupid marketers to put me through to an engineer of say a small circuit, the story changes quite a lot.

And in any event. Proof is above. AND they said it about the D200 too. Counterproof to that one is in my gallery.


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 2, 2008)

thanks garbz i'll have to mess around with that this weekend


----------

